# Where can I get a clean-up crew?



## proserpina (May 22, 2017)

Hi all! One of my mantises is getting pretty big so I'd like to upgrade him out of his cup in time for his next molt and I'd also like to get him some substrate so he has some more leg room. He's gotten fairly large so he's going to be eating stable, house, and blue bottle flies from now on in his life (not all at once lol) so I'd like to get him some isopods to clean up his leftovers and frass. I'd clean his enclosure out every week like I do for my other mantises, but he gets extremely agitated and strikes at me when I get him out of his cup (he's the only nymph that does that too!), so I figure having a cleaning crew would mean a lot less stress for him than being moved in and out every week.

The problem is, I can't find any isopods in stock anywhere! :s I've checked all of my go-to mantis sites but they either don't have them or they're not in stock. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but does anyone know where I could find a clean-up crew for my little guy? He molted only recently (as in a few days ago) so I do have a fair bit of time to find some isopods for him, but I'd rather get them sooner than later.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sarah K (May 22, 2017)

I have isopods in stock on my website.


----------



## proserpina (May 22, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> I have isopods in stock on my website.


Thank you very much! I'm about to order but I'd like to ask if there's a difference between the dwarf white and dwarf purple isopods?


----------



## Sarah K (May 22, 2017)

proserpina said:


> Thank you very much! I'm about to order but I'd like to ask if there's a difference between the dwarf white and dwarf purple isopods?


Generally the dwarf white can stand it a bit drier than the dwarf purple, but otherwise, I don't think there is much difference. I have more purple right now though.


----------



## proserpina (May 22, 2017)

Thanks Sarah! I've ordered some dwarf purple just now. You're awesome


----------



## Sarah K (May 22, 2017)

No problem, glad to help!   I will probably ship either tomorrow or Wednesday, sound good?


----------



## proserpina (May 22, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> No problem, glad to help!   I will probably ship either tomorrow or Wednesday, sound good?


That's perfect! Thank you again


----------



## bug lady (May 23, 2017)

How often does the enclosure need to be cleaned when you have isopods?


----------



## Sarah K (May 23, 2017)

Usually I don't clean them much, if at all, when I have isopods in there. I make all of my enclosures that have microfauna with the 4 layer approach (drainage layer, substrate barrier, substrate layer, and ground cover). Keep the dirt moist, so the isopods and springtails thrive, and usually I just have to change the ground cover layer between mantises. That's it! Sometimes I will scoop out the old blue bottle pupae shells that build up, as they are the only thing that does not get broken down and eaten by the microfauna.

Here is an article I have shared before, that explains the basic concepts of the living vivarium approach:

http://www.neherpetoculture.com/vivariumconstruction101


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 23, 2017)

@bug lady That is hard to answer with so many variables. The idea is to set it up in such a way that you have very little if any clean up to do. So the habitat does not get disturbed on a regular basis. Lot of good info in the housing section of forum.

@Sarah K Great explanation on the 4 layer setup.


----------

